# Newbie-Camera Suggestions



## ahowat16 (Sep 1, 2016)

I've been using a Nikon p530 for 2ish years now and I want a pro-gradeish camera good for portrait, night, nature, and sports photography. My price range is idealy around $2k but I'm willing to splurge a bit more for the right camera! Any suggestions from a knowledgable(atleast more than me ) photographer?


----------



## lance70 (Sep 2, 2016)

If you stick with Nikon there are good deals out there on the D7100 and D7000....Then you can pick up a nice lens, 24-70 f/2.8 or 70-200 f/4, or go with a few prime lenses, 35mm, 50mm and 85mm.


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 2, 2016)

ahowat16 said:


> I've been using a Nikon p530 for 2ish years now and I want a pro-gradeish camera good for portrait, night, nature, and sports photography. My price range is idealy around $2k but I'm willing to splurge a bit more for the right camera! Any suggestions from a knowledgable(atleast more than me ) photographer?



Canon 80D,  refurbished 6D,  Rebel series - refurbished 750D, etc.   (refurbished includes the regular one year warranty)


----------



## tirediron (Sep 2, 2016)

Duplicate topic closed.  Please do not cross-post.


----------

